# Bringing my mobile phone to Canada



## joelmine (May 12, 2013)

Hi,

I have been trying to find out if I can bring my mobile phone which I purchased in Dubai to Canada. I called up operators and other companies and no one could help me out. All they say is go down to the nearest branch and show them your phone. But thats not too helpful as I am in Dubai at the moment and if I cannot bring my phone in i might as well sell it here before coming. 

I just bought the new HTC One in Dubai. This is unlocked but I want to know if it will work on the networks in Canada. Please let me know if any of you have tried taking your phone from this region or even Asia etc to Canada. 

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

joelmine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been trying to find out if I can bring my mobile phone which I purchased in Dubai to Canada. I called up operators and other companies and no one could help me out. All they say is go down to the nearest branch and show them your phone. But thats not too helpful as I am in Dubai at the moment and if I cannot bring my phone in i might as well sell it here before coming.
> 
> ...


Is this your phone?

If so, you can bring your phone in, get a SIM and pop it in and start using it... Rogers has coverage across the entire country.


----------



## joelmine (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for you reply .. Yes that is my phone but I think most phones work with different bands .. So the same phone sold in north america may have only the band that north america supports. Did you try taking your phone with you ? Or do you know anyone who did ?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

HTC One has quad band support that works on Canadian GSM frequencies.


----------

